# 1997 nissan altima



## money_man (Nov 8, 2009)

i just bought a 1997 nissan altima for a winter beater. i've fixed a couple problems with it but i can't fix a squeek that is coming from the front left of my car. sometimes does it going straight but always does it going left. its a horrible noise.

I thought maybe its the 205/70R15 tires i have on it but they are completely clear of anything until its completely cut and then they just rub on the metal in the wheel well. this morning when i went out to it i didn't notice the noise for about 2-5km and then it was back. it's starting to really bother me and driving me nuts. any idea's? it sounds like rubber rubbing on shiny plastic like the plastic in the wheel well but i don't think it is, tires should rub left and right if they were too big. also happens while driving only, tried just turning the wheel and that was completely silent.

tia

Brandon


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Did you examine around the wheel hub, rotor, pads and calipers?


----------



## money_man (Nov 8, 2009)

well i couldn't stand the sound so i started tearing the right front apart last night. found the problem very quickly. the hub shaft was missing alot of the metal because one of the wheel bearing races were sliding around it instead of the bearing inside moving. also the bearing was lopsided which is what was causing the squeal because it was hitting the metal on some dust seal. 

so new bearing and hub and i'm no longer embarrassed to be driving the car anymore.:fluffy:


----------

